# costa calida



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there anyone in the costa calida area

We are Dawn age 55 and Clive age 66, we have spent quite a bit of time trying to find our place in the sun to retire to. Lots of travelling and research has now brought us to look at Spain. We did pause our thoughts after Brexit as did so many. We now feel that if we are to do anything then we should get on with it. If only it were that easy. The right town, the right house I could go on but I'm sure you know what I mean.

We started our research in the the costa del sol, a place called Arboleas as it it seems to have what we need. Residential developements ,Albox town as well as Arboleas town and a 30-40 min drive to Almeria.


Then the stories emerge of illegal properties etc. It has been said that Ameria closes in the winter, but we are not sure that would bother us too much. what is important to us is to not be isolated, and hopefully make friends etc.

We attended the 'A place in the sun' at Manchester the other day. We drove for 2 hours to get there, in the hopes that we could get as much info as possible. It was very well attended, and felt as though people were thinking the same as us, about getting on with it regardless of that pesky Brexit.

By the time we left we had been steered away from Arboleas and more towards the Murcia region, Costa Blanca and Costa Calida. We are now quite confused. We are visiting in April for a week on a fact finding mission and to look at some properties in the costa Calida area. If there are any happy retiries in the Costa Blanca area that would be happy to meet for a coffee and be grilled on the subject that would be lovely.

Hope to see someone soon
Thanks for reading
Dawn and Clive


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

de.zero51 said:


> Hi there anyone in the costa calida area
> 
> We are Dawn age 55 and Clive age 66, we have spent quite a bit of time trying to find our place in the sun to retire to. Lots of travelling and research has now brought us to look at Spain. We did pause our thoughts after Brexit as did so many. We now feel that if we are to do anything then we should get on with it. If only it were that easy. The right town, the right house I could go on but I'm sure you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Costa Calida is not Costa Blanca. You might try looking in the Alpujaras just above the Costa Calida. There are a fair few Brits dispersed in that area (including Chris Stewart author and former drummer of Genesis) but not on top of one another. You are close to the Sierra Nevada for skiing and the sea for swimming so you can enjoy both the same day.


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there
thankyou for your reply. I am aware the the costa calida is not the the costa blanca, but it did look as though I wasn't sure. We would be happy to meet with anyone in both areas as we will be travelling around quite a bit. We will be in the Murcia region and the Alicante region. The Apujaras looks beautiful but perhaps just a little too inland and remote for us for us. 

Thanks again
Dawn and Clive


----------



## ayrez (Sep 15, 2016)

We lived in Costa Calida area in the campo near Mazarron for 11 years but now live in Costa Blanca. We have also owned holiday properties in Ciudad Quesada and Villamartin so may be able to help.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Costa Calida is not Costa Blanca. You might try looking in the Alpujaras just above the Costa Calida. There are a fair few Brits dispersed in that area (including Chris Stewart author and former drummer of Genesis) but not on top of one another. You are close to the Sierra Nevada for skiing and the sea for swimming so you can enjoy both the same day.


I used to see Anthony Philips ( founder member of Genesis) in a pub in Twickenham! I told him that Genesis were ****e! Lol. But they were.....

I await my fate😐


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there
thanks for your reply. We will be in Spain for a week 16th - 23rd April so perhaps you would be willing to meet for coffee. As you live there we will leave it to you to suggest somewhere. We will be meeting with an agent to look at properties a few times so hopefully we could fit something in. We will be covering the Costa Calida area and a little further on to the Costa Blanca. It has been suggested that Cuidad Quesada might be a good area to look. Hope to hear from you.

Thanks
Dawn and Clive


----------



## ayrez (Sep 15, 2016)

Have sent you a private message.


----------



## Want to be warm! (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi - we are in same boat... fingers crossed moving end of May - homeless so far!

We have decided to long term rent as would need mortgage and cant be doing with it all really plus if anything happens to us or our family and we need to move back or to Crete to our daughter if she needed us then we could go a lot easier.

We have more areas we are interested in - either side of Malaga or South Costa Blanca near Mar Menor or Murcia or North Costa Blanca - Denia/Oliva - Spain spoils you for choice. 

I hope your search goes well and you find the property you like. Never know we might cross paths!

good luck


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Want to be warm! said:


> Hi - we are in same boat... fingers crossed moving end of May - homeless so far!
> 
> We have decided to long term rent as would need mortgage and cant be doing with it all really plus if anything happens to us or our family and we need to move back or to Crete to our daughter if she needed us then we could go a lot easier.
> 
> ...


Not a good time of the year to begin renting since you will be hitting 'holiday-let' pricing.


----------



## Want to be warm! (Apr 2, 2016)

I know but it's just the way timing has happened... there are quite a lot of long term rentals with viviendas and having spoken to numerous estate/property agents think it'll be ok - if not a tent on the park!!


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Jean and Fred, thanks for your reply. We will be in touch as soon we know what we are doing.
Dawn and Clive


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Jean and Fred
forgive me if you have received this message more than once, we tried to reply through private message , not sure if it went because it said error. Thanks for your info and we will be in touch when we have an idea of what we are doing.
Dawn and Clive


----------



## ayrez (Sep 15, 2016)

No problem. If you want to get in touch before your visit just ring us.


----------

